# Looking for coyote hunting buddies....



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

I moved from Iowa to Ohio about a year ago and made a bunch of fishing buddies through OGF. Still haven't met many people who like hunting, but I'm looking to change that this year.

I started calling coyotes two years ago and I've bagged a few of them. I'm certainly no expert, but I do have some experience. I'd love to join someone with more experience than me. But I'm also happy taking someone new to coyote calling out and teaching them what I've learned so far. I'm in the Columbus area and I'm willing to drive a ways to join someone.

We're just about to the prime time of the year for hunting yotes. Drop me a line if you'd be interested in meeting up and doing some calling.










First coyote I ever called in.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

what part of Columbus? I live in Westerville.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

You mean Dana.Birrell doesn't want to kill those wild doggies and use them for cut bait? 

PM inbound.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

That is a big dog and a trophy for your first one. Congrats


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Nice Coyote!!!


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I have an electronic call and decoy but I've never had any luck. Most of my attempts have been on public hunting areas which probably doesn't help. The last time I called for a few minutes when a hunter and his dog came strolling by! I got written permission to hunt one farm last year but all I've called in are crows, hawks, and one cat. I'm in Greene Co. S/E of Dayton.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

That's awesome. I want to pick up hunting. I've been around guns for some time but never have tried hunting.


----------



## bardownsnipe (Mar 6, 2015)

My question here, do you have a property to hunt, or are you looking for a buddy with a property?


----------



## danget (May 4, 2015)

FlashGordon said:


> I moved from Iowa to Ohio about a year ago and made a bunch of fishing buddies through OGF. Still haven't met many people who like hunting, but I'm looking to change that this year.
> 
> I started calling coyotes two years ago and I've bagged a few of them. I'm certainly no expert, but I do have some experience. I'd love to join someone with more experience than me. But I'm also happy taking someone new to coyote calling out and teaching them what I've learned so far. I'm in the Columbus area and I'm willing to drive a ways to join someone.
> 
> ...


I Am interested. I am a long time hunter and good shot. New at hunting coyote though and having a tough time. I am in stark county from the akron/ canton area. My buddy and I are trying to find coyotes with minimal results. We have heard them but unsuccessful at calling them in. We would very much appreciate some pointers and a hunting buddy. Thank you for your time.


----------

